# Cannabinol Hypermenesis Syndrome



## Triplec (Jul 15, 2015)

I've been in the hospital for 5 days and they have finally diagnoses me with Cannabinol Hypermenesis Syndrome. This cause me to have extreme stomach pain and uncontrolled vommiting for days on end. Does any anyone else have this or experience with it? I obviously don't want to stop smoking mainly for sleep and what not. Other than cutting way back or stopping completely, what do you think?


----------



## OG_pharma (Jul 22, 2015)

my borther in law developed something like this. he never got it diagnosed but he was a reeeaalllyy heavy smoker, morning till night, and one day out of nowhere he "went green" but it lasted like a week.. normaly when someone goes green they puke once and feel great... not him, sick as a dog, vomitting for 4 or 5 days...

he stopped for about a year... started vaping and is now back to his old habbits, constantly vaping with the odd joint in there...and is perfectly fine...


----------



## vostok (Jul 22, 2015)

its actually called "Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome" hemp workers back home get it a lot during harvest ..,
its being unwell with a very tricky tummy that makes you wanna 'chuck' all over the place, many of the workers get really skinny too, lack of food I imagine ..?
I understand you can ease the 'pain' by holding a bag of warm water to your belly ....even having hot baths is good, 
your shit should be normal, but pain can get you outta bed in the morning(bad), I heard say that good food is essential like soups and bread, avoid acid type foods, drink lots of milk
and above all stop taking weed, call it a holiday, even see a shrink for your compulsive activity


----------



## fridayfishfry (Aug 10, 2015)

I did not know you could get that...cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 31, 2015)

its basically a diagnosis of exclusion


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 31, 2015)

Tham.thats scarry shit!! How the fuq do.you end up getting that shit??


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 31, 2015)

most cant get it.
and it most likely doesnt exist.


----------

